# Can't change thread title



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

I was going to start a thread in the personal gallery section but I found that I have this one there already.

March Field Museum Pics-Riverside CA 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/march-field-museum-pics-riverside-ca-18479.html

I wanted to rename this thread to Wheels's Photos but a mod will need to do it for me.
There is no need for it to be blue, I just did that to make it clearer for this post.

Thanks. 


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, members can't change thread titles themselves, moderators have to do it for you. Just PM one of them or wait until they read this thread.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation Imalko.
I thought that was what was necessary to get it changed.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2009)

No problem it's done.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Wurger. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2009)




----------

